
Ask HN: How Old Are You? - ourcat
I&#x27;m nearly 50. Been online professionally since about &#x27;94.<p>Chose &#x27;online&#x27; as my &#x27;place of work&#x27; back then and never looked back.
======
AwesomeFaic
28, at my third job since graduating in '14 but the first where it's a long-
term career focused move (and with fair pay based on skills/experience). I
don't live in a tech hub so the startups around here feel more predatory on
younger employees than anything, but grateful for all the experience I gained
in the last 5 years. Been coding since '04-05

------
rman666
56 and just organized my third startup! Bought my first computer by saving up
from my paper route in 1979. I’ve been working (and playing) with tech my
entire career! Love it!

------
coder4life
51\. Been coding professionally since 1989; I learned it on my own in 1979. I
still do it for fun first and money second.

------
ourcat
I'm just curious how the averages change in life. And in communities.
Particularly pseudo-anonymous ones like this.

------
WrtCdEvrydy
28 in 3 days.

Been messing around with computers since 8 years old (breaking the Windows
registry counts... right? it was Windows 95).

------
stoavio
31

------
argimenes
41

------
fefb
26

------
mindcrime
46

